# Start up - Overclocking Failed! Please enter setup to reconfigure your system.



## LuciLexi

I tried to turn my computer on one morning and it didn't work. It started to stat up normally but when it gets to the windows loading screen thing, (When the screen is black but has the windows logo in the middle and a blue loading bar thing) the blue bar goes across once, then on the second time it freezes near the end but then goes again and then on its 4th time across it freezes on the first bar and the screen flashes blue for less than a second and restarts. I tried turning it off at the power point and then turning it on but the only thing that changed was that a screen came up saying:

'Overclocking failed! Please enter setup to reconfigure your system.
Press F1 to Run SETUP
Press F2 to load default values and continue'

I have tried running setup but I don't know what to change or anything. So I just go to Exit > load setup defaults and save it. It doesn't change anything. When I click F2 (Back at the overclocking screen) nothing happens either.

I can't start up in safe mode either.

I really have non idea what to do. I know some stuff about computers but I had never heard of overclocking until today!

I use windows xp. If you need anymore information just ask!

-Lucinda


----------



## ruthleslie

Hi Lucinda

I have the identical problem! Just this morning I got the exact same message on start-up, went into set-up and hit F5 to reset all values to default (since I also have no idea what to change), saved by hitting F10 and luckily for me everything loaded and windows started up fine. I am, however, worried that this is an indicator of worse things to come. Anyone out there with suggestions?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Unplug your PC from the power and open your case. Then clear the CMOS from the jumpers.
Consult your motherboards manual to see how to clear your CMOS. Most motherboard oyu have to change the jumper settings for a few seconds (From Pins 0 and 1 to 1 and 2) or some you need to add a jumper for a few seconds..

When you have cleared the CMOS boot up your PC and enter the BIOS and load "Fail Safe" settings and save. Then left Windows load properly..
If windows loads successfully you can shutdown and go back into the BIOS and load "Default" settings and save and exit. If you like after that quick reboot you can start to overclock again.


----------



## sniperwiper

Aus_Karlos said:


> Unplug your PC from the power and open your case. Then clear the CMOS from the jumpers.
> Consult your motherboards manual to see how to clear your CMOS. Most motherboard oyu have to change the jumper settings for a few seconds (From Pins 0 and 1 to 1 and 2) or some you need to add a jumper for a few seconds..
> 
> When you have cleared the CMOS boot up your PC and enter the BIOS and load "Fail Safe" settings and save. Then left Windows load properly..
> If windows loads successfully you can shutdown and go back into the BIOS and load "Default" settings and save and exit. If you like after that quick reboot you can start to overclock again.


Im really sorry to hear the news about your overclocking errors , Ladies.

And now down to the reason i registered.
No offence to you Karlos i understand you get no profit from giving advice , but did you actually read their posts??????

They say they have NOT got a CLUE about computers !!!!

And you tell them to open their PC`s and set the jumpers to blah blah , read the manual if your not sure !!!

Come dude would you open a PC if you did not have a clue ?? I think not.


----------

